
Ask HN: Our startup has a Facebook page imposter – what to do? - louisswiss
To keep it brief - we noticed today that somebody has replicated our Facebook page (using the same name, profile picture &amp; header which contain our trademarked logo). Of course we don&#x27;t know who it was, but definitely not a team member at our startup. Anyone had a similar experience and know the best course of action to take? Apparently FB isn&#x27;t very helpful in this kind of situation...
======
smt88
Be wary of sending a DMCA takedown:
[http://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=13f9814f-b56e-...](http://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=13f9814f-b56e-4314-8e1b-95215ce60a6d)

